# Are nassarius predatory?



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

I am having some issues with my CUC... As some of you might no i had a herm kill my turbo... i isolated the herm and tried to save the turbo, but my nassarius took care of him once he had gone...

But tonight I saw all 3 of my Nassarius burried up under one of my Astreae... I moved the snail to the top of a rock to get him off the sand, but im starting to wonder if hes is gonna make it...

Are my snails killing him or do i have another issue i need to address?

-me


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

It is not uncommon for hermits to kill snails for the snail shell or to eat them if they are dieing. The clean up crew job is to clean up and if something is dieing, or dead the cuc will do just that. If you find yourself however loosing a lot of snails make sure you don't have pyrmid snails which are a pain to get rid of.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

since the first attack my hermy is in prison... so he didnt kill this one...

i guess its just dying... what is a pyramid snail?

-me


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

a parasite that lives on astreas and clams


----------

